# Conker myth



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys,
is the conker myth; that they repel spiders, true?
And if so...why? I was to understand that they release a pheromone, but i don't know how true that is...


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Hey guys,
> is the conker myth; that they repel spiders, true?
> And if so...why? I was to understand that they release a pheromone, but i don't know how true that is...


lol I was gonna ask about this the other day & thought I better not as it's probably not true. Someone we know puts conkers by the window & doors & doesn't get spiders in the house, well that's what he says.


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

First i have even heard of it lol.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen a spray called "no more spiders" for sale which contains conker extract.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I've seen a spray called "no more spiders" for sale which contains conker extract.


I have heard of that...but does anyone know the reason behind the myth...and whether it is even true? The evidence for it being true seems fairly heavy.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah I heard something about putting them in the corner of rooms, and cutting them up and placing them works better(I assume some chemical is released.).

No idea though.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised, since cedar and pine are insecticides (potent to arachnids), and some bugs make a habit of laying their eggs inside nuts and fruit... it'd be a good natural defense.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

It's the first I've heard of it! Don't tell my wife, or we'll have a house full of conkers by tomorrow night!


----------



## vicjim (May 18, 2009)

I do this!! Dont know the logic or science behind it but it def works. Hubby been calling me crazy for years with all my little cooky ways lol, but even he cant deny this works: victory:
Every year i cant wait take kids out to go conkering:whistling2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

a friends mother puts fresh conkers in the corners of the room and has never had a spider, I have done it in the bedroom as before I did I had a huge wolf spider climbing on my bedside table, and a false widow crawl across me when in bed :bash::bash::censor::censor: so ask me in a month or so if its worked :lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

try puttin a few in your Ts cages and see how they react. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

It could be a way of persuading recalcitrant spiders to go into their tanks when being rehoused.

"Get in there! Or it'll be the conker for you!"


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> It could be a way of persuading recalcitrant spiders to go into their tanks when being rehoused.
> 
> "Get in there! Or it'll be the conker for you!"


pmsl, well when some of your vicious Ts escape just put conkers around your bed


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

*[Conker-weave gloves of +2 Spider Repulsion]*


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

ph0bia said:


> *[Conker-weave gloves of +2 Spider Repulsion]*


 
Anti-web boots +4 :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

and for gardening in complete safety


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> and for gardening in complete safety


I wonder how he got all the conkers to face the same way ?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> I wonder how he got all the conkers to face the same way ?


blimey, what do you expect for a 10 minute Paint shop pro jobbie :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> blimey, what do you expect for a 10 minute Paint shop pro jobbie :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:

Should have said they all rotate to point towards the nearest spider!


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> pmsl, well when some of your vicious Ts escape just put conkers around your bed


That's fine - unless it's already got into your bed, then it won't leave...:whistling2:


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Scientists launch study to find out whether conkers really do keep spiders out of your home | Mail Online

Just found this article while searching the web.


----------

